# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD insansız uçak saldırısında ölmek

## ceydaaa

asd.jpgYemen Barakish.net Haber sitesi, Yemen İçişleri Bakanlığının, 23 Ocakta ABD insansız uçağının bir sivil aracı hedef alarak içindeki dört kişinin ölmesine neden olan bombardımana ilişkin güvenlik raporunu yayınladı. Raporda olayın kaza ve kader olarak nitelendirildiği dikkat çekti.

Raporda yer alan ve bölgeden görgü tanıklarına dayandırılan bilgilere göre hedef alınan araç 82 model, Hilux çift kabin, taşıma aracı plakalı bir Skoda idi. Aracın sahibi Muhsin Muhammed Cemil idi. Olay sırasında ise aracı kendisinden kiralayan Selim Hüseyin Ahmet Cemil kullanıyordu.

Şoförün yanında oturan ve bombardıman neticesinde bedeni kömürleşen kişi ise 33 yaşında bir öğretmendi. Rapora göre arabayı kullanan Selim Hüseyin ya da yanında oturan Ali Ali Salih El Kavalinin arabayı kiraladıkları kişi ile bir ilgileri bulunmuyordu. Ancak kader kendilerini gözetliyordu!

Amerika, Yemen topraklarında insansız uçaklarla saldırılarını aralıksız bir şekilde sürdürüyor. Bu saldırılarda onlarca sivil hayatını kaybetmesine karşın Yemen hükümetinden kınama adına dahi hiçbir ses çıkmıyor.

----------

